# Do you believe?...



## damnthenet (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello 

There are many beliefs around the world, especially in India. Astrology, numerology, nameology are a few to name... Apart from these, there are also people who believe in predictions made by Nostradamus and other such persons.

*Keeping religious beliefs apart, what do you people think?*
Are they all true??? or just ways to deceive ignorant people???


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes I do Believe
,but in the REAL world,not the Matrix!


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 3, 2006)

Nothing is real.


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 3, 2006)

Where is the third option..??


----------



## mediator (Aug 3, 2006)

Atleast GITA is true and some predictions of NOSTRADAMUS is true.
GITA says abt the avatars! After that Buddha came true. ANd now it says last avatar will be KALki. The time is near I think.

Nostradamus predicted abt World war 1 and 2 and described HITLER as HISLER. It says abt world war3 will be started by someone called MAHDI or MAHDI army. ANd i continue to read abt MAHDI army in news papers since 2 months.   

So i do believe!


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't believe in it too much. But if you would have kept one more option for the poll "Believe Somewhat", I would have voted 

I have made a site of a FengShui and Vaastu consultant.  Since it through a friend, I even collected some contents for him


----------



## dix (Aug 4, 2006)

damnthenet said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> There are many beliefs around the world, especially in India. Astrology, numerology, nameology are a few to name... Apart from these, there are also people who believe in predictions made by Nostradamus and other such persons.
> 
> ...



All those u hav listed were somewhat believed 5-10 yrs ago.

Hey! man where r u living. Wake up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon6.gif
Cool


----------



## Official Techie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont think so now also i have seen people touching doors when leaving homes and swastik made on it beliefs are believed only if u believe in them


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 4, 2006)

> But if you would have kept one more option for the poll "Believe Somewhat", I would have voted


I should have done that


----------



## anandk (Aug 5, 2006)

buddha never claimed to b Vishnu avatar. v hindus have hijacked Him and labelled him as an avatar.

ven d mind is insecure n unsteady, it seeks such external props to help. and today times are fast, competetive and insecure, so in such insecure times, gemology, numerology, etc have got a philip/lift. if only renaming myself from anand to aaanaaannnd would solve my problems 

since i dont know; i neither believe nor disbelieve in such things.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 5, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> buddha never claimed to b Vishnu avatar. v hindus have hijacked Him and labelled him as an avatar.


All the avtaars of Vishnu/Krishna are mentioned in the first canto of Srimad Bhagvatam. Buddha is also mentioned there. Have a look


----------



## anandk (Aug 6, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> All the avtaars of Vishnu/Krishna are mentioned in the first canto of Srimad Bhagvatam. Buddha is also mentioned there. Have a look



some "say" balrama some say gautam buddha.

in the 18 addhya's (chapters) of shrimad bhagvat gita, nowhere has it been mentioned that gautam buddha (or anyone else) is the 9th avatar. our publishers do publish pictures of the 10 avatars in them, but that is a difrnt story. 

gautam buddha himself said, there were 1000's of buddhas b4 me and there will 1000's of buddhas after me to. the word buddha here is refered to as One whose 'bodhi has become jagrut = the enlightened one'.

however i would be happy to learn more/update my knowledge. do post the number of the chapter/verse where such has been mentioned, and which may have been inadvertantly missed by me. 

PS : the 10 avatars : *www.karma2grace.org/encyclopedia/Ten Avatars.htm


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 7, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> some "say" balrama some say gautam buddha.
> 
> in the 18 addhya's (chapters) of shrimad bhagvat gita, nowhere has it been mentioned that gautam buddha (or anyone else) is the 9th avatar. our publishers do publish pictures of the 10 avatars in them, but that is a difrnt story.
> 
> ...



Ahh! I am getting in a religious conversation on a tech forum 

Anyway, to tell you the truth, Bhagvad Gita is one very important religious treatise because it contains instructions directly from the Krishna. But even it is a part of a larger treatise called Mahabharat and it is, by no means, comprehensive!!

Besides Mahabharat, Srimad Bhagvatam is another very important treatise that one must look into. Bhagvad Gits is not the full and only source of information! Srimad Bhagvatam was recited by Vyasadeva (another incarnation of Krishna) when Maharaj Parik$hit (Abhimanyu's grand-son) was on the verge of dying and had only last 7 days! On his inquiry and inquisitiveness, it was recited by Srila Vyasadeva.

Read 10th Canto and it contains all the information about Krishna's childhood and many other incidences! So all 18 cantos together contain a lot more information. In addition to all Krishna stories, so many stories come from Bhagvatam - Prahalad, Dhruva, Ajamila, etc.

Budhdha said there were 1000s before me. Even Krishna tells Arjun that "You and I have had many incarnations. I remember them all and you don't remember any!". So there is no descrepancy!

As for Budhdha, please read the first canto of Srimad Bhagvatam and you will find a mention


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 7, 2006)

there should be a third option.... "i dont know"


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2006)

dont vote if u dont know .....


----------



## mAYHEM (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont believe in astrology.
And how to keep religious and astrology etc beliefs apart.


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 9, 2006)

mAYHEM said:
			
		

> And how to keep religious and astrology etc beliefs apart.


I just gave it because it should not disturb religious sentiments. That's why.
There are many beliefs that don't involve religions!!!


----------



## mediator (Aug 9, 2006)

@tuxfan............Completely agree with u! 
@anandk..........I think u havent read a complete Bhagvad gita. Take a full fledged bhagvad gita containing all the slokas and all the pictures from ur grandparents or elders. And then u'll find ultimate enlightenment. AND for god sake...dont use words like we "hindus hijacked him". Hinduism is the oldest religion!! The world has accepted this fact...the research proves this. And Gita itself gives the verdict.
I agree since it is the oldest religion .....it has developed various notions and rumours like krishna came before ram and some twists tooo! It is similar to a situation like when u pass a sentence to a friend e.g "There are 63 gurls in my batch of 90 and 10 are OBCs and one is like arjun sungh" (yah obscure example) and then ur friend passes to someone  else with figure batch of 70, 15 OBCs ,3 arjun singh and nos keep on twisting whenever there is a pass of this sentence. This is very common.

So generations have passed and there are various twists in the story of hinduism. Thats why I ask u to pick up a good fat old book of bhagvad GITA and read it thoroughly!!

Neways whoever has written this [ *www.karma2grace.org/encyclopedia/Ten Avatars.htm ]   is in some sort of dilemma or is himself confused!!
Balrama is not a Vishnu's avatar! But was a an avatar of "Shesh Nag".
U'll always find in popular Vishnu's avatar a person accompanying the avatar himself. 
Like Lakshman with Ram, Balram with Krishna etc. Both lakshman and balram were avatars of "Sheshnag" who symbolises Eternity, is the couch of Lord Vishnu.The poplar Ramayan serial that comes today also itself shows this. 
So dont read abt Hinduism online. Most of the publishers are confused or are trying to create confusion. Get urself a good old reference!


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

whats all this...................
ok............i have no time to read all this shi*.........but one thing..........
I believe in gaming


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2006)

I've given up all questioning of God (which in turn makes me lose belief in superstitions.) I don't know if he exists, or if he does't. Just want to live a good life, that's all.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 9, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Just want to live a good life, that's all.


... And faith, according to me, is essential to live a good life.

Remember - _Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

_That, for me, is enough to float one's boat.  Cheers.


----------



## sude (Aug 9, 2006)

i do not believe in beliefs.... i belief in myself and reality...

-SUDE


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Aug 10, 2006)

well, beliefs are of different kinds and all of us do believe in many of them.
there is noworld without belief.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2006)

I do not believe in all this crap. I just live a carefree life. I am an '_Arya Samaji_', so there is another reason to not believe in all these inconsequential beliefs.


----------



## arunks (Aug 11, 2006)

poll is not appropriate..
the guy who started is just thinking of himself.there should be one or two more choices


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 11, 2006)

I dont belive in the existence of God....


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

Makes me wanna see "Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy" again, to question the ultimate computer, "What will be the end of this thread" ?


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 11, 2006)

no beliefs, no God n no crap for me

60s wait limit sucks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

Believe only your instincts and your sub-consiousness, you'll reach great heights


----------



## avinandan (Jan 29, 2007)

Well for God's sake (Even if he doesn't exist). This is the DIGIT FORUM. A forum for geeks and geeks (like me) do not and should not believe in superstitions and blind faith.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 29, 2007)

Personally, no I don't believe in any of that stuff. Also, I find it very hard to take someone seriously who thinks their life is dictated by the movement of planets and stars and what not...

Not to mention refusing to wear a particular colour because its unlucky for them...or an extra vowel will be changing their fortunes.

If you want to change your fortunes, quit mucking around and start working your arse off, no two ways about it!!!


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 31, 2007)

faith and science is just a pat of our life....the truth is that since the existence of  human beings to till date....NONE knows what happens to one after death. Where the soul is ???, whats the thinking system that we have????,....stuffs like that....religion tries to give an explanation to that and science tries the same too...{(just like in geek sense for u all guys)...its like two O.S, both are good in where it stands, and none is with out flaws, its just personal preference, thats all}, ....i always try to be neutral when it comes in case of religion, topic about nationality, race etc....one small move can deeply hurt the other, and after all i hardly know the other person too...i just respect what the other persons view as it is..................


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 22, 2008)

How many people have been to a place by the name of *Gurpur*? Its a small 'devasthan' and is open to people from all sects and castes. There is a 'pooja' done and after that, one of the priest, they say 'Uske sharir mein Bhagwan aate hain.'(sry, i dnt know how to put that in English). I have myself been there and it was predicted there that I will get a merit seat in MBBS in Mumbai, and this was back in 1997-98(when I was in ) when I used to score 57%. But afterwards, I did secure it in 2005 in the first attempt itself!

There are many such incidents with others as well.

If anybody wants to know more about this place and wants to visit it, plz let me know. I will be happy to help you.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 22, 2008)

^^^

if _U_ want to know more about places like that..just google ....there are many places in india belonging to several religions....


----------



## karnivore (Sep 23, 2008)

Nope...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2008)

i can't say about this..coz some occasion these beliefs become true n sometimes they don;t....i think i partially believe in these stuf..atleast for timepass......


----------



## windchimes (Oct 9, 2008)

I never used to believe in astrology. But for the last few years
I had my own ups and downs and it was  predicted. I am no way 
encouraging what some believe as "superstition". But this turned 
true in my life.


----------



## amizdu (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't believe in ANY of these.
(But, earlier I did trust astrology. Not anymore.)


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 23, 2008)

Astrology and superstitions are for people with very feeble mind who dont take reason as a tool on which wheels of existence exists.
  In this age of reason just for once use your mind and think broad and experiment.
  The truth is not very far from the fog of unreasoning and fear.


----------



## anni (Dec 10, 2008)

during my lakshmi puja with coconut, suddenly my coconut crack from center. only half part not full. is it a miracle. i mean, is lakshmi maa came from coconut??  so i believe


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2008)

^^naah it just happened...lol
Lakshmi will not come in Kalyug


----------



## dixit8611 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nostradamus is just a silly poet nothin else........ If he is a real predictor then why all his predictions belonged to war and death and destruction??????? I can also say that a war will begin , world will destroy bla bla bla these are well obvious things....... and something like this will must happen in future ........ This is simple concept of probability ........A real predictor should also predict developments in science and tech ............ politics...etc.... not the silly confusing poems which spread ignorence ..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> How many people have been to a place by the name of *Gurpur*? Its a small 'devasthan' and is open to people from all sects and castes. There is a 'pooja' done and after that, one of the priest, they say 'Uske sharir mein Bhagwan aate hain.'(sry, i dnt know how to put that in English). I have myself been there and it was predicted there that I will get a merit seat in MBBS in Mumbai, and this was back in 1997-98(when I was in ) when I used to score 57%. But afterwards, I did secure it in 2005 in the first attempt itself!
> 
> There are many such incidents with others as well.
> 
> If anybody wants to know more about this place and wants to visit it, plz let me know. I will be happy to help you.


So the credit goes to whom??
The priest who just blindly told something or *U* who actually worked day-night for that exam??

Try to give credit to urself for the good jobs u do at least sometimes.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont belive. If we belive in ourshelves then we dont need to belive in any thing else.


----------

